
Relationship of Psychopathy and Greater Gray Matter Density in Prefrontal Cortex - bookofjoe
https://psyarxiv.com/j2pwy/
======
known
The brain police: judging murder with an MRI
[http://archive.fo/iW45E](http://archive.fo/iW45E)

